# A year of Molly



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

A year ago Nov.21st, the world welcomed you. I of course had to wait 8 more weeks to bring you home though. You have so enriched out lives with your sweet nature and funny humour. The things you think to do (like sever my cable/phone/internet, even though you had to stand on your hind feet to do it), the projects you have started me on (like the planters in my backyard I have been meaning to get rid of for 2yrs, that you have slowly dismantled a board at a time). The times you mimic the cats (lying on the back of the couch or sitting in the cat tree). Every night when after you have had dinner your proceed to pick up not only your dish, but any others you can find and bring them to me (mostly to admire). But most of all thanks for the year of love (the cuddles and kisses), we love ya Doodle.

A now for a year in growth and development. Molly is champion pointed and OFA prelimned good hips/clear elbows.

at 6 weeks









3 months









4 months









5 months









6 months









Her first show photo 6 1/2 months









7 months









8 months









9 months









10 months









11 months









1 year (taken 8 days ago)










And some less stretched shots. This photo of Molly was taken when she was at just over 5 months of age and is one of my favorites of her as a pup.









She went through some growing phases, but I always said I would be very happy if she came back to this look. Well this photo is of Molly one week ago.










krisk


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Stunning female... swoooooon!


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I very much like the last shot. Look at all the snow you have already!!! 

Very pretty girl. Happy Birthday!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Fist of all I think your dog is gorgeous! Now, I noticed in the 10 month old picture where her head is WAY high, her T-11 dip is exposed. I am wondering now if all dogs will show this dip (even ones who have a very nice back like molly) when they are stacked with too high of a head angle?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I am wondering now if all dogs will show this dip (even ones who have a very nice back like molly) when they are stacked with too high of a head angle?


Mine all do


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful girl--you must be so proud of yours and her accomplishments...Lots of work...Good job


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl, love the 2nd to last photo, gorgeous!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I love seeing all of the pictures together. She is lovely. I like that 5 month old shot, too.


----------

